# newbie questions...



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

I have several questions...
when you cut the timber..I know you are suppose to "paint" the cut ends. Can this be done with a spray paint?
Also is it best to allow the timber to " dry" before milling, or can you mill it green, then let it dry?
How long does it take for it to "dry"?

Thanks much for all the help


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I personally use latex paint from jobs...color isn't important. Anchor seal is the commercial product that a lot of guys use, but it is a little pricey. https://www.uccoatings.com/

I saw green, and then air dry. If you are new to milling, you will have a lot of fun while you learn all the secrets of the trade. Kiln drying can take a few weeks to a few years for air stack drying.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Many types of paint are formulated to "breath" so moisture can escape. These are not going to provide the seal you're looking for. I know paraffin and anchor seal are expensive, so if you want to save some money and use paint instead then consult with the paint supplier on types of paint that seal best. They often have gallons of miss-matched colors they are all too happy to give away. Best to apply it with a brush. You'll need it thick so give it several coats.

Some sawyers will let wood dry some in log form to relieve stresses (tension and compression) on certain species that are known to have higher amounts. This is questionable. There's no proof it works. It seems like a feel-good solution. But I might do it if it makes me feel better. :yes:

This is not to be confused with ageing a log to achieve spalting. Spalting is a wet process.

Here's a good primer on air drying wood: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf#


----------

